# chamber case support



## airmale (Aug 13, 2005)

I have been reading warnings on reloading the .40 S&W for autos that do not fully support the case in the chamber. I have a springfield XD-40 and need to know if this pistol fully supports the case cartridge. This may seem like a stupid question to some, but I would rather be safe than sorry. Also what do you look for in a supported and non supported firearm?

Thanks and take care to all who help.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Lots of the semi-auto pistols have a not fully suported chamber. The most known is the 1911's. It is not really an issue unless you are going to be rally pushing the limmits of the brass. In this case, you will need to be worried about gun failure due to the battering it will take.


----------

